# Yellowhammer Woodpecker Sound for Foxpro?



## El Gato Loco

Where can I get this sound in a digital download? Was this only produced by Johnny Stewart?

Hoping to find a good quality version for my Foxpro.

Thanks!


----------



## showmeyote

yup it was a good sound for the old stewart callers. i called in my first yote with that pecker!! there is one on my fury that is very similer, my gear is still in the truck if i can remember to, ill see what sound and # it is from fox


----------



## youngdon

I'd be interested in that sound number as well.


----------



## On a call

Well I know I have at least one copy in with my other tapes. I used it often but it only seemed like fox liked it. I am going to look into copy rights on it and if it is not protected I'll write JS and see if it is ok to copy and release to you guys.

Just send me a pm if you might be interested.


----------



## showmeyote

It is sound #B00 on foxpro. Like i said above its very similer to the yellowbelly, foxpro calls it raspy woodpecker


----------



## Furtaker

I can be done by recording the sound to your computer using the tape player and saving it into a mp3 or wave file. The foxpro products will play them and it is aproved by foxpro. I put the yellow hammmer wood pecker on my fx3 and it works just like the rest of the sounds.


----------



## Helmet_S

are Foxpro sounds availible in MP3 format and will they play on lets say an IPOD. I have a cheap setup and need some more sounds.


----------



## Furtaker

No you cant play foxpro sounds in anything but a foxpro because they are in an .fxp format. Sorry.


----------

